# Skidderoon



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2014)

I ordered one of these yesterday, got some work for it already.


----------



## XSKIER (Mar 24, 2014)

That looks great! I really like the walk behind dump truck too!


----------



## AuerX (May 13, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> I ordered one of these yesterday, got some work for it already.



So how do you like it so far?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 13, 2014)

Finnman said:


> So how do you like it so far?


I like it, have used it a lot. used the skidder part of it a couple times.


----------



## AuerX (May 13, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> I like it, have used it a lot. used the skidder part of it a couple times.



Very cool, I might have to get one.


----------

